# Driving and diving across Mexico



## Bcgirl (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am planing a trip from Calgary AB, Canada. To Tulum Mexico. I am wondering what tips you have for me. I am 26 and female. I will be traveling alone driving in an old car. I plan on making a couple stops to see what I can. 
What type of insurance coverage should I get before I go, and medical care (shots). 
Where should I go and where should I avoid.
Please let me know your thoughts. Thank you


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome! Calgary to Tulum sounds like a blast, but guessing you've already heard the worry warts try to dissuade a young lady from traveling alone to Mexico. Use common sense and the advice you'll get here and you'll be safe as anywhere. Are you talking about getting car or traveler health coverage? Shots, probably don't need anything special for Mexico. Your Canadian car insurance won't be valid. If you're staying a while, a six month liability policy costs about the same as two weeks of coverage, $350 or so and many outfits will sell you a policy online before you leave. You'll also need a temporary vehicle importation when you cross into Mexico, along with your 180 day tourist card. As far as which route to take, most would say through El Paso or Laredo--but don't cross anywhere farther east, like Brownsville, or you'll be going through Tamaulipas, the most insecure region of Mexico. If gas is still a loonie per litre in Canada you'll be paying the same, 14 pesos, in Mexico, but far less in the U.S. Also consider and be prepared to pay 
autopista tolls, which will cost about as much as gas, and most don't accept dollars or credit cards,. You said an old car, but I'll assume it's been checked out, but should you need repairs they'll be a small fraction of the cost in Mexico as in the U.S. Have a great trip.


----------



## Bcgirl (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks every much. If you have any other tips please let me know. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

My tip is to fly, don't drive. You can rent a car when you arrive.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

"Old car" is a big flag for me.
A long drive putting a few hundred miles per day, especially in extreme weather conditions and mountains and deserts will put extreme strain on any car, but especially an older vehicle.
Even older cars seem to have computer programs that tell them to break down in isolated areas rather than the middle of cities.
You have to have a cell phone that is unlocked which means you'll be able to buy a new SIM card for local coverage in Mexico.
You have to do research to see if your make and model is sold in Mexico, because if it isn't, you won't be able to get spare parts for it in Mexico. I had experience with this. It meant the repair service sending to the States, which can take many weeks.
Read the news. A young foreign woman is automatically a target.
If you must come down in an old car, I suggest you seek out via some internet service other young women who want to drive to Mexico and are even willing to share expenses.
I drove twice from NY to Mexico, and once on to Guatemala and was easily able to find two other strangers both times (whom you should obviously vet) who didn't have cars but wanted to go overland. They eagerly shared expenses and driving and were boon companions even if they don't go the entire length.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Depends on how good a shape the old car is in, but you bring up a very good point about availability of parts in Mexico, which is dependent on when the make/model was sold there. Even newer Kia/Hundai drivers will be SOL, given that the brand just started to sell in Mexico. Last year I drove a 2004 Kia and the mechanic had to improvise some parts. On the good side I've had far better experience with mechanics in Mexico than NOB. They tend to be more inventive with solutions, especially with older vehicles, and less likely to insist on unnecessary work. And the best thing is, if you run into a crooked one, the ripoff will be for far less than in the U.S. Also had the experience of breaking down and far from spare parts for my Toyota--before that brand was being sold in Mexico. Took 4 days to get the parts and the mechanic invited me to stay at his home, which I did. Sometimes the journey is more fun than the destination.


----------

